

1600-Question Test Shows How Bad Siri Really Is - bane
http://gizmodo.com/5922332/google-search-beats-the-crap-out-of-siri-in-1600-question-test

======
michaelpinto
When I first started playing w Siri I asked it every silly question. Then I
stopped using it as the novelty wore off. But then I started using it again
for very narrow tasks: Everything from asking the temperature to song
requests. I think if you're looking for Hal that Siri isn't it, but on a small
scale it works well.

From the point of view if usability the only thing I dislike about it is that
I have to click to get Siri, if Siri could be summoned by just talking at the
phone (no button clicks) that would be killer.

